# Guppy..



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, so another newbie question from me. Can I keep a African Dwarf Frog with guppies? As much as I know about guppies, ( had them for years ) I don't know this question. Thanks.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

None of the ADFs I've gotten have survived, but I never saw them and the guppies I previously had interact. I recently found out the AFDs have specific feeding needs and should be in groups of 6 or more? I think that's why mine didn't live. I would recommend googling to find some articles about them, but I think they are compatible with guppies.

Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

When I was in forth grade we did a study on them, Fiddler crabs, and millipedes. I never paid much attention to the frogs, I took home the crabs. But my friend took 4 home in an unfiltered tank and fed it special pellets. Ill look them up. Lol. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

That would be fine... I had my ADFs with my guppies for a while they are fine, and they are fine alone but groups are often recommended. If you have an african clawed frog than do not get anyother fish because it will eat them.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Bottom dwellers*

I just thought i would say the ADFs were not removed from the tank becase of anything dealing with compatibility


----------

